# OK, I'm an Idiot! DOD won't download!



## luftx (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm sorry I know this has probably been answered 1000's of times, but I haven't been able to find an answer that makes it work for me. I have an HR20-100, and it's connected to the network and passes the connectivity test. I have channel 1000 (and the rest of them), I see the shows, can selecte 'em and add 'em to my d/l queue, but they never download. 

I really don't care about the media sharing capabilities on my lan, so I haven't even attempted to set that up.

I have no ports opened up on my firewall pointing to the DVR (which has a static IP).

What am I doing wrong?

Robert


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

What's your connection speed?


----------



## luftx (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm on cable, 8MB down, 512up


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you put the IP address of your HR20 into a DMZ on your router?

DMZ or "demilitarized zone" opens up every port through your router to the HR20, completely "exposing" it to the 'net.

That way you can verify if you have a port forwarding issue.


----------



## luftx (Dec 30, 2007)

No, I'd actually need the port (I use IPCOP). It didn't like it at all w/o a port.

I may "play" with it just straight in the cable modem on the weekend and see if it'll work that way.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

luftx said:


> No, I'd actually need the port (I use IPCOP). It didn't like it at all w/o a port.
> 
> I may "play" with it just straight in the cable modem on the weekend and see if it'll work that way.


I use IPCOP and did not have to do any port fordwarding at all. Are you running any mods on the IPCOP box?


----------



## luftx (Dec 30, 2007)

Sackett said:


> I use IPCOP and did not have to do any port fordwarding at all. Are you running any mods on the IPCOP box?


There's one or two, Dan's Guardian, and I believe there is one more. I'm not where I can check it..


----------



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

luftx said:


> I'm sorry I know this has probably been answered 1000's of times, but I haven't been able to find an answer that makes it work for me. I have an HR20-100, and it's connected to the network and passes the connectivity test. I have channel 1000 (and the rest of them), I see the shows, can selecte 'em and add 'em to my d/l queue, but they never download.
> 
> I really don't care about the media sharing capabilities on my lan, so I haven't even attempted to set that up.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem a few moments ago. Had a bunch of shows queued up, after over an hour of nothing downloading, I did another network test just for kicks. Mainly because I knew the network was working because I did test mediashare and it was working. After the confirmed network test I went back to the VOD queue and all of a sudden it started downloading. GO figure


----------



## luftx (Dec 30, 2007)

Fixed (I believe)! I removed Dan's Guardian, restarted the receiver, and it's downloading.

Thanks for all the help/suggestions!!

Robert


----------



## looknow12 (Nov 25, 2006)

luftx said:


> Fixed (I believe)! I removed Dan's Guardian, restarted the receiver, and it's downloading.
> 
> Thanks for all the help/suggestions!!
> 
> Robert


I don't get it. I've been having the same problem both with a HR20 and HR21. Download paused, thats it. The first time I try it after a reboot, it gives me a internet connection error, but online DVR scheduling has been working so I can't see how the internet is not working...obviously tests check out.

I don't see anything in my firewall that clearly states there is a problem. Using a Sonicwall TZ180 w/Enhanced OS.


----------



## finalsay (Feb 1, 2008)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Can you put the IP address of your HR20 into a DMZ on your router?
> 
> DMZ or "demilitarized zone" opens up every port through your router to the HR20, completely "exposing" it to the 'net.
> 
> That way you can verify if you have a port forwarding issue.


I can do this no problem. But do I have to change any of the settings on the HR20 after that? I get the Music, Photos option and can play music and photos from all my computers. I just can't get anything to download into the on-demand queue. I get a quick (1) and then it goes to (0) so clearly the HR20 is trying to talk to the internet and something is blocking it.


----------



## looknow12 (Nov 25, 2006)

finalsay said:


> I can do this no problem. But do I have to change any of the settings on the HR20 after that? I get the Music, Photos option and can play music and photos from all my computers. I just can't get anything to download into the on-demand queue. I get a quick (1) and then it goes to (0) so clearly the HR20 is trying to talk to the internet and something is blocking it.


If you put the device in the DMZ zone, you need to make certain nothing is closed up internally otherwise you may lose your media share abilities. I.e. some DMZ zones put the devices completely accessible to the internet, but in doing so it cuts the device off from the inside.


----------

